# Too many lies.. from education to job



## confused25 (Aug 23, 2012)

After 4 years of marriage and a 2 yr old son, I found out recently that my husband lied about the "diamond ring" he bought me. It supposedly cost 12,000, but what I found out was that it was maybe $200-300.

I confronted my husband and he said that someone frauded him and that its not possible that the ring is fake. I asked for proof and he said that he bought the ring from a buddy of his that is a jewelry designer and paid cash. He said he would track this guy down and get to the bottom of it. Its been 3 weeks, and everytime he says hes busy but hes gonna get to the bottom of things. I know he's lying but I didnt want to make it a scene, but I started to get suspicious.

I checked the rest of the jewelry that him and his mom gave me. A family heirloom diamond bracelet was also fake. Also the diamond earings given to me on the birth of my son were fake.

So there is this Breitling watch he always bragged about that he bought when he was single and working for 10k. Some special edition style. Guess what? FAKE!

So then I called around and found out that his bachelors in business and his executive mba is also a fake. He only has a high school diploma.

His job title of Sales and Marketing executive at some big hot shot car rental corporate company as upper management. FAKE. He worked as a front line car rental sales guy. 

The house him and his family said they bought and then sold.... also a lie. I found letters from their tenant.

On top of all this, he pretty much hijacked my parents small little business with his lies and more or less kicked them out. He says he made it what it is (in 1 year as a lazy bum who hardly even worked there). He started to give them less and less profit and for the past three months he says we made nothing. He added his name to the company as president and has his name also on the bank accounts. I just found money in our home and bank locker that Im pretty sure hes been stealing from the business.

On top of all this, he's a jerk. He is controlling, narrow minded, arrogant, verbally abusive, expects me to do everything at home plus work at the family business everyday and come home and take care our son at night. He wont let me have a private email address even. He is so sneaky and suspicious of everything I do.

I have never liked him too much, I hated a lot of things about his personality, and just how annoying his whole family is. But I found out everything AFTER getting married when the truth began to reveal.

Plus whenever I have lied (white lies) like when someone asks "did u do that thing i asked you to?" and youd reply "yeh i did" but u really didnt to avoid an immediate argument. he would turn it into a big scene and yell at me and make me cry and appologize like crazy.

the only good thing about him would be when hed take me to the movies or out to dinner, but at whose expense? my parents took the hit.

I wish I had figured his reality out before we got married.

Now Im afraid how he will react, abusive, angry, threaten me or who knows what else?

How do I leave the house? Do I write him a letter or call him or just refuse to even talk to him once Im at my parents house?


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

He sounds like a con man. Protect yourself and your parents' business. See a lawyer. Don't leave until he is unable to get hold of their business assets. 
I'm so sorry he did this to you. Don't tip your hand until you have your self, your belongings, your legal status safe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IAdoreDogs (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi Confused  I'm new here so probably don't have a lot of really valuable advice but I can speak from my experiences.

My current husband (who I've just realized is Borderline Personality Disorder) has similar traits to those you describe, except that most don't involve important or material things. For instance, my husband also told me he had a degree, but after some time of marriage admitted that he just had some college credits. He lies to bosses about what he's done for the day (he's an outside salesman), he lies to me about what he's done in a day (like meeting friends for lunch and drinks and spending over $100 - it won't be mentioned at all). He lies about accomplishments, lies about "chores he did when he was 6" . He just can't tell the truth!

I only go into detail to point out something else. I realized a long time ago that for the most part, trustworthy people will by default trust you and untrustworthy people will assume you are lying to them or deceiving them. People just assume you are the same as them.

So - it is not surprising that he doesn't trust you! He sounds to me like a typical con-man. Did you ever see the movie, "Music Man"? Yea - just like that. Do a song and dance and get everyone happy, then skip town once you've got the loot!

It is up to you to decide a course of action, but if I were you and your parents, I would be visiting a lawyer/solicitor immediately (without letting your H know) and get legal documents in order to extricate yourself from him legally and extricate your parents from him legally. If for no other reason but just to protect yourself from what you DON'T know. 

Best of luck to you......I know the feeling of discovering deceit and betrayal and I hope things get better for you soon!


----------



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

Play it cool and go talk to a lawyer. I would not just leave until you have a good plan, and that plan starts with a lawyer. Be sure to tell lawyer about money he is stealing that you found, possible criminal charges I would think.


----------



## donders (May 9, 2012)

confused25 said:


> How do I leave the house? Do I write him a letter or call him or just refuse to even talk to him once Im at my parents house?


Your other thread which says basically the same thing ends with a different question.

"Should I leave me son with him and his parents for 2 years while I finish medical school".

Here you are asking how to leave the house and refuse to talk to him once you move back with your parents.

Are you planning on taking your son with you when you move back to your parents or are you going to leave him with your husband and his family like you plan to do on the other thread, and then if you refuse to talk to him does that mean you won't be in contact with your son anymore?


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

He is a professional con artist. I would be wondering if he is married other women too. Don't confront him yet. Talk to a lawyer and get him kicked out.


----------



## Mtts (Apr 16, 2012)

donders said:


> Your other thread which says basically the same thing ends with a different question.
> 
> "Should I leave me son with him and his parents for 2 years while I finish medical school".
> 
> ...


+1

I'm also a bit confused. I read both and this seems odd.


----------

